

7 years ago broke my back.Is now inspiration for my first iPhone game - plummet
http://www.brokenbackgames.com

======
llamataboot
Can you talk a little bit about what the development process was like? How did
you pick the developers you worked with, what did the iterations look like,
what did you provide them, etc?

~~~
plummet
Sure - i started with stick figure drawings whihc I put on 99designs to
crowdsource design. These design solidfied vision and allowed me to put
together a reasonable tech design doc . I then put on elance.com and
interviewed my favourite three on skype. Iterations used design assets so
always looked the same but gameplay changed so much and a lot of things were
descoped to save money

------
samtimalsina
Looks interesting! Will it be on Android too?

~~~
plummet
Cheers for comment. Only iPhone at the moment unfortunately. If successful
then will look at expanding

